# Do We Have Any Forum Members Knowledgable About



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Our central heat and air was installed Wed,Th,Fri. This house has never had a central system. The air handler is in in attice and the upstairs ( we have split entry) is the area that has the vents. There was no need to put it downstairs. Anyway, the attic smell is coming thru the vents somehow. The techs returned again today and completely checked it out. The found only a couple small areas to seal . The attic smell is still very strong, and yes it is the attic smell, not the breaking in smell or whatever it is called. The techs agree it is the attic smell, it's not pleasant. They suggest keep the system running even if it's just on circualtion and leave a window cracked open when possible for a few days. This evening it is still strong. Anyone with any ideas? if there are no areas for the attic air to enter the system, then why the smell? could it pemeate(sp?) the duct work and the air handler? I am frustrated. For several thousand dollars this is not acceptable. The intake is in the hallway with a filter. I could have opted for 8" thick once a year filter in the air handler that would have been a real treat to get to . 
I hope someone has some suggestions!


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

How near is the intake to the attic access? It could be that it is drawing attic air into the living area if it is near the intake.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

You are right this is un-acceptable the HVAC tech needs to figure this out. could be a leak in the return to the air handler or a air imbalance. The air handler itself could have a leak. What ever it is they need to find it. Keep us posted and good luck


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Rubrhammer said:


> How near is the intake to the attic access? It could be that it is drawing attic air into the living area if it is near the intake.


5 feet apart with the attic access being after the intake. Intake is closer to living area with the attice access at end of hall. He did find a small area around the intake that he sealed off and a couple other, but he said nothing significant. They went thru it all again. It is still blowing attic smell air. I went and got the deodorizer strip thingies that go into the intake filter and now I have berry attic air







, better but not the solution. I left it on for a few hours with living room window open a few inches but it didn't do much. I 'll leave it on circulate all night and see in the morning. If you have ever stuck your nose up in the attic, you'll know what I mean. It's dirt and insulation







and it's been there 30 years. I find it hard to believe that the air handler is not air tight,surely they are built for this. We are leaving for a week so at this point can only give it time. I have left info with house sitter and I'll keep checking on it. Something isn't rightand I am disappointed, all these years and I finally get central h/a and this is happening.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> You are right this is un-acceptable the HVAC tech needs to figure this out. could be a leak in the return to the air handler or a air imbalance. The air handler itself could have a leak. What ever it is they need to find it. Keep us posted and good luck


thanks Bill, I am really bummed, but can really be a B**** and if push comes to shove, I can do it


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Who did the install?


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

"If you have ever stuck your nose up in the attic, you'll know what I mean. It's dirt and insulation and it's been there 30 years."

It's not a direct answer, but dirt and insulation don't really smell a lot. There is something else going on up there. A heavy insect population can stink pretty bad.

Sluggo


----------



## Rogdon (Nov 13, 2006)

Sluggo54 said:


> "If you have ever stuck your nose up in the attic, you'll know what I mean. It's dirt and insulation and it's been there 30 years."
> 
> It's not a direct answer, but dirt and insulation don't really smell a lot. There is something else going on up there. A heavy insect population can stink pretty bad.
> 
> Sluggo


Don't know where you're located, but my dad's attic got infested with bats one time and THAT created quite a Stink...









Roger


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> "If you have ever stuck your nose up in the attic, you'll know what I mean. It's dirt and insulation and it's been there 30 years."
> 
> It's not a direct answer, but dirt and insulation don't really smell a lot. There is something else going on up there. A heavy insect population can stink pretty bad.


Is your attic well ventilated with soffit and ridge vents? If it's not, moisture can build up and can cause it to get smelly. Depending on how big the attic is, one or two powered roof vents can help keep it ventilated.

Mike


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

You must have a leak somewhere on the intake side, either drawn from your attic access or between the intake grate and the air handler or the air handler itself. My air handler is in the attic, and the grate is less than two feet from the pull-down attic stairs, and I have never had any attic air intrusion that I can tell.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> Who did the install?


Bruce ( formerly Campbell and Bruce) Bruce went one way, Campbell the other and both still in business


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Rogdon said:


> "If you have ever stuck your nose up in the attic, you'll know what I mean. It's dirt and insulation and it's been there 30 years."
> 
> It's not a direct answer, but dirt and insulation don't really smell a lot. There is something else going on up there. A heavy insect population can stink pretty bad.
> 
> Sluggo


Don't know where you're located, but my dad's attic got infested with bats one time and THAT created quite a Stink...









Roger
[/quote]
no, no bats or bugs....it's smells well, like dirt and insulation together??? it's blown insulation with dirt that has come in throught roof vents


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

GoVols said:


> You must have a leak somewhere on the intake side, either drawn from your attic access or between the intake grate and the air handler or the air handler itself. My air handler is in the attic, and the grate is less than two feet from the pull-down attic stairs, and I have never had any attic air intrusion that I can tell.


he did find one area around the intake grate in the ceiling around the venting that he sealed. They sealed anything that could be potential source. The air handler itself is where my mind keeps going...will be interesting to see. We are leaving today for a week but I'll check with my house sitter and keep in touch with the installer.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

camping479 said:


> > "If you have ever stuck your nose up in the attic, you'll know what I mean. It's dirt and insulation and it's been there 30 years."
> >
> > It's not a direct answer, but dirt and insulation don't really smell a lot. There is something else going on up there. A heavy insect population can stink pretty bad.
> 
> ...


yes, extremely well insulated, they all commented on the amount of insulation. Yes soffit and ridge vents


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

It has to be on the intake side. If I get your description the return is 5 feet from the air handler which is in the attic? If so, is there rigid ductwork between the two? If not that can be a problem (don't use joist bays or wall cavities to route the air if possible). If they are drawing on multiple returns without using ductwork that too can lead to air being drawn from unexpected places.

The other thing to think about is what size is the air handler, and is the return duct large enough? if not it could be trying to draw so hard that is is drawing in air from any little nook and cranny that it can.

Good luck, and be persistent, it doesn't sound right and the contractor seems to feel the same way, get them to figure it out all the way and fix it.
Carl


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

You can use a source of smoke (cigarette) to find out where the air handler is pulling in the attic air. Then seal it.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Bear with me on this please. I'm not the best at putting this into words. I am licensed and have doing it for 18 years. 
Is this a Heat Pump or gas Heat unit?

First It could be a number of things:

1. Has this thing been Permitted? (State of Georgia requires it)
2. Of course you have had the return checked already but, it still could be the wrong size..
3. On the supply side, if the penetration through the ceiling is not sealed good than you could be pulling attic air in by suction 
'around" the supply vents. ( Like when you put insecticide in a sprayer bottle and connect to a hose it uses suction).
the might not have sealed the ducts with mastic or tape. (Hard to spot without taking off the insulation).
4. Was this a big name company? Some small companies keep some insulation in storage buildings and have the same smell from the insulation. ( I have had this happen and had to dispose of the bad insulation).

Give me the size of the unit and I'll tell to the size of the return.


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

Did they use metal duct or duct board for the duct. If they used metal duct was it insulated on the inside or out side? If they used duct board or insulated the duct on the inside this could give off some odor for a few days.

But from what you are saying it appears that there is a leak on the return side of the air handler between the return air grill and the intake side off the air handler. Is your return grill in the ceiling? If there is not a good tight sealed fit there could be attic air getting sucked in. Also if they used what is called drives and slides to connect the metal duct together and did not seal over the joints with aluminum tape this could also be a source of attic air getting into the return side.

If the return grill is mounted on the wall did they attach it to duct work or are they using the wall cavity as a return plenum and they connecting it to the air handler? This would also give you a dirt smell if installed this way.

Also did they pull a permit to do the job? As previously stated most areas require a mechanical permit for a project like this. If they say they did pull a permit a copy should have been left at your house and an inspector should have been called when they were finished to approve the installation.

Let us know what happens. Hope this helps some.

Stan


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

after I get home next week, I'll give update. I really appreciate the input.


----------

